# subcontractor in chicago



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

if anyone is hiring subs please PM me. I have 08 f350 with 8.6 pro plus and 1.5 yd salter. worked for company last year but not enough work. I live in SW suburbs (20min away from city). 
Thanks


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

... .... .... .... .... ...


----------

